# is this a bad thing?



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

ok.. my oscar ((puppy)) has these little bumps on his bottom lip... well look at this picture of him and you can kinda see it. it looks lke it is pinkish in the pic, but in reality it is just a dull whitish color... any idea what it is? or if it is just normal... he has a couple of them
thank in advance


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

woah! thanks everyone for all your replys!!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

chill, not everyone sits around a forums all day and knows the anwser to every question. is there any other fish? i thought maybe "jaw locking"


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

heh... it was a JOKE, brad was right about yall!  but umm no... no other fish


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> chill, not everyone sits around a forums all day and knows the anwser to every question. is there any other fish? i thought maybe "jaw locking"


ya some people work, or have things going on!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Are these new, or have they been around awhile?
It looks like what happens when a fish scrapes on something, like gravel, a rock, a piece of coral, etc..
Either that or warts, or worm cysts.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

Lexus said:


> ya some people work, or have things going on!


i already said it was a joke ((Something not said seriously, or not actually meant))
some people need some candy! candy will make you happy!


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Are these new, or have they been around awhile?
> It looks like what happens when a fish scrapes on something, like gravel, a rock, a piece of coral, etc..
> Either that or warts, or worm cysts.


yeah theyve been there for a while... could they be from him jumping into the lid? because sometimes when he gets mad cuz i feed him late or something then he will jump up and hit the lid. i kinda figured they were just some type of scar. but when my dad saw them he thought maybe they might be something worse so i decided to check


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

haha baby baby!!! fungus?... dont they make a cream for that? ... try some salt... salt heals everything!!! and maybe cut up your a/c... that might help... maybe you will sweat it off


----------

